
Perl is top 3 programming language of choice in 2016, according to this article - rajahafify
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/top-technology-stacks-tech-startups
======
twangist
It also states that "SQL" is the top DBMS. Oracle holds 2nd place. No mention
of Postgres anywhere. Drivel.

